# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη HP] Οθόνη ή καλωδιοταινία ?

## nhi2939

Γειά σας, εδώ και λίγο καιρό αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το λάπτοπ μου,  HP Pavilion g6 series (P6200 g6-1021sv) . Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει απ την  ώρα που θα το ανοίξω και δεν λύνεται στην πορεία. Άν ανοίξει το καπάκι  σε ορθή γωνία αλλα και σε οξεία ή αμβλεία γωνία χάνεται εντελώς το φώς  της οθόνης και μερικές φορές ασπρίζει βγάζοντας κάθετες γραμμές τύπου  barcode...υπάρχουν κάποιες στιγμές που η φωτεινότητα τρεμοπαίζει αισθητά  και ίσως στην πορεία να χάνεται με μικρό κούνημα μπρός η πίσω...για να  λειτουργήσει κανονικά πρέπει να έχω το καπάκι ανοιχτό μέχρι εκέι που  τερματίζει δλδ κάνει τέτοια μεγάλη αμβλεία γωνία που με δυσκολεύει να δώ  σωστά. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και παίρνοντας την θέση οξείας γωνίας για να  κλείσει, αλλα πρίν κλείσει. Αντιλήφθηκα οτι πιέζοντας ελαφρά κατω στο  πλαίσιο την οθόνης (όταν δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα) επανέρχεται κανονικα  η εικόνα χωρίς να λύνεται όταν το αφήνω. Κατα τα άλλα η οθόνη  λειτουργεί κανονικά όταν την έχω στο τέρμα της γωνίας όπως  προανέφερα...έχει την ευκρίνεια αλλα και τη φωτεινότητα που είχε πάντα.  Κατα τη γνώμη σας, πού μπορείτε να εστιάσετε το πρόβλημα, στην οθόνη ή  στην καλωδιοταινία ? Άν σας είναι εύκολο και μπορείτε, θα σας  παρακαλούσα να μου δώσετε λέξεις κλειδιά που θα μπορούσα να ψάξω για να  βρώ το ανταλλακτικό που χρειάζομαι στον ιστό. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  για κάθε απάντηση !

----------


## xrhstos1978

καλωδιοταινία

----------

